# TUTORIAL: Add "INSERT" Option in CD Drive Context Menu !



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 9, 2006)

*1.* Download the attached file (download it from source link, if you can't download it here), extract it and copy the DLL file to "*%windir%\System32*" folder.

*2.* Copy following code in notepad:


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{02A07E80-EFA2-11D4-8306-A7EBD4C50C7C}]
@="CDEject Context Menu Shell Extension"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{02A07E80-EFA2-11D4-8306-A7EBD4C50C7C}\InprocServer32]
@="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\cdeject.dll"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{02a07e80-efa2-11d4-8306-a7ebd4c50c7c}]
@="{02a07e80-efa2-11d4-8306-a7ebd4c50c7c}"
```
*3.* Save the file with any name but the extension must be *.REG*
*
4.* Now run the file, it'll ask your permission, accept it.
*
5.* Now you'll get an *Insert* option in the CD Drive context menu.

*Source: Add Insert Option in CD/DVD Drive Context Menu*


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 9, 2006)

Wohhhhhaaaa ultimate ..i was the one who requested it
will rep u for this..Plz i request the mods to make as the demo mod...He is really grt

Damn i am gettin this msg "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Vishal Gupta again.".Sorry dude..wil rep u nxt time

It workd 4 me very fine >>>>Bolo Vishal GUpta Ki JAyyyyyyy
__________
THis tut shud be added nst time in digit's mag..If they wont i feel DIGIT SUCKS


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 9, 2006)

lol  

thnx a lot buddy, I'm happy that I could help u...


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 9, 2006)

watz da name of that utility u got it with the chip-cd..Jst wanna know it


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 9, 2006)

The name is same as the DLL file, "*CD Eject*".


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 9, 2006)

Jst hopd if there was a "THANKS" Button in this forum..I could have seen the number of it


----------



## rollcage (Sep 9, 2006)

Vishal Gupta Ki Jayyyyyyy  

he he .. i was also looking for it .. thanx man 

@vishal .. just add the reg file too in the attachment


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 9, 2006)

Dll file with the reg


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 9, 2006)

I  Also Needed  That But Now I Have Got It. But  After Doing So Now I Have Two Eject Option In My Context Menu . 1 U Gave That Also Gives Me Insert Option  But Other That I Was Having It But Only For Eject. So Now I Want Remove That My Previous Option . So Pls Help Me How To Do It. And Pls Help Me How To Change Or Edit Context Menu (right Click) Options .


----------



## Apollo (Sep 9, 2006)

Fantabulous, Vishal!  Another great tutorial! 

<opens and closes his DVD drive at the click of a mouse button several times just for the heck of it>


----------



## aadipa (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice hack.

But does it work correctly when I have more than one trays open?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Sep 9, 2006)

great work vishal.
U rock man.


----------



## Saket Parekh (Sep 9, 2006)

Good Stuff vishal................. gr8 job done


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 10, 2006)

Great work man ... damn cool.
Hey not able to rep you .. getting same error msg as Rakeshishere got.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 10, 2006)

hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> Hey not able to rep you .. getting same error msg as Rakeshishere got.


   neway the error doesnt matter, these words of urs really mean for me. Each letter of ur words is like a diamond for me  

Though u can Rate the thread, if u like any thread!  

thnx again all of u guys!


----------



## rollcage (Sep 10, 2006)

@Vishal Cant we have eject/insert as combine(single) item in menu


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 10, 2006)

Actually the work is being done by the DLL file itself.
If u want to change the working, then u'll hv to decompile the DLL file, change its coding and then recompile it again  

*PS:* If u see more carefully, then when we hv some CD in the drive, the "*Insert*" option is automatically changed to "*Eject*".


----------



## rollcage (Sep 10, 2006)

right now i am on ibm laptop .. and it has no use on it. 
have to go by push method only 
will try latter on desk


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 10, 2006)

> neway the error doesnt matter, these words of urs really mean for me. Each letter of ur words is like a diamond for me
> 
> Though u can Rate the thread, if u like any thread!
> 
> thnx again all of u guys!



THnx 4 telling that..Me Knew that but u reminded us


----------



## prasad_den (Sep 10, 2006)

@vishal - Its not working dude..!!    I've followed all the steps, but still I see no change even after a system restart.. I've also tried the file that rakeshishere has attached.. Still no effect..  Any idea..?? I have a P4 2.4 GHz with intal 845 MoBo and WinXP SP2..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 10, 2006)

*Vishal Gupta Ki Jayyyyyyy * Hey it works man, u rock dude.. 

Added to ur REP bro 

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Stalker (Sep 10, 2006)

gr8 job dude!! u rock
__________
+ rep 2 u


----------



## sms_solver (Sep 10, 2006)

I used to wonder why there is Insert kind of menu option missing for optical drives. I think there is equivalent thing in Mac OS (but I am not sure).

Thanks for the creator Vishal that we are going to have this option.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 10, 2006)

thnx a lot guys!  

I'm very happy that u guys liked it


----------



## go_gamez (Sep 10, 2006)

GR88...JOB MAN....i wonder..how u work out....such fablous hacks..and tutorials...u r gr8...use ur knwlg...to help others...thts really very nice of u...


----------



## dissel (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Vishal Gupta for your Work.....You save my DVD-Writer's life span...
Is it working in WinServer 2003 Enterprise Edition ?


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## n2casey (Sep 16, 2006)

@ Vishal Gupta

I tried all u told but there was a problem. After complete procedure (registering dll file) , when I click for eject, CD tray opens & context menu item 'Eject' changes to 'Load' but nothing happens when I click on it.

Then I googled for that software 'CD Eject' but I didn't found it. Then I downloaded 'Virtual Clone Drive' & that's working fine means it opens & closes CD tray. But I like the previous option vry much i.e. registering the dll file.
Plz send tell me the link from which can I download that software 'CD Eject'. Also give a solution for dll file method.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks Vishal...
I was searching fr something like this since a long time!


----------



## Neilyal (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks to Vishal Gupta for making ths discovery!!!
I'm attaching a fully automated install (For the Lazy in us all!!)


----------



## kirtan (Sep 17, 2006)

Gr8 R&D.I was looking for this.thanx a lot.


----------



## techmax (Sep 18, 2006)

nice hack 
was looking for it for very long time


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 18, 2006)

vish ki jayyyy...........u rock dude


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 18, 2006)

Vishal's another tutorial which should be in Digit next month.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 18, 2006)

thnx a lot guys  

I'm so lucky that I get such precious comments from u guys


----------



## GNUrag (Sep 19, 2006)

huh, AFAIR the * eject,  eject -t  * utility does this for ages.


----------



## freakitude (Sep 19, 2006)

gr8 work


----------



## varun_ag (Sep 19, 2006)

Source:

*www.experts-exchange.com/Operating_Systems/Win98/Q_21545441.html


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 19, 2006)

wth  

Is there any similarity between this tut and the page u mentioned?  

I'm now fed up guys, in stead of appreciating the work, u posted just a page, which also contains a method to add an option like my method, but did u take ur time and look carefully what that whole method does?

Its totally different from my method!

And pls! If its so difficult for ppl to digest my tutorial and if they can't see ppl appreciating my work, then I think I should stop posting tuts in future  

coz I always thought of sharing the information, which I know and thats why I post my tut, whenever I find something new. And I'll never like to post anything which was copied from somewhere else!

Do u think that if some1 copy a tut from other site and post it here, he'll be not caught? there r several threads, which were closed bcoz the author didnt mention the credit/source!

Its really strange and very sad to see that some ppl never like to appreciate some1 work but what they like, just post such things!  

neway thnx a lot for ur post.........


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 20, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> wth
> 
> Is there any similarity between this tut and the page u mentioned?



NO dude..That link has a  totally different method





> And pls! If its so difficult for ppl to digest my tutorial and if they can't see ppl appreciating my work, then I think I should stop posting tuts in future



Plz dont do that...Look ,do not listen to a single person and stop doing ur job but look at how many have appreciated u..That is more important



> coz I always thought of sharing the information, which I know and thats why I post my tut, whenever I find something new. And I'll never like to post anything which was copied from somewhere else!



We know that and share watvr stuff u get to learn



> Do u think that if some1 copy a tut from other site and post it here, he'll be not caught? there r several threads, which were closed bcoz the author didnt mention the credit/source!



I have so many threads in this forum which nvr appreciates any new info with out the source



> Its really strange and very sad to see that some ppl never like to appreciate some1 work but what they like, just post such things!
> 
> neway thnx a lot for ur post.........



Chill man..This all happens..Dnt take it serious and be honest to yourself


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 20, 2006)

thnx buddy  
I'm here and love this community only bcoz of the ppl like U  

U always appreciate my work or we can say u always appreciate the good work done by anyone, I really appreciate this


----------



## ruthless (Sep 21, 2006)

Well It worked for me to .A million thanks to you vishal.


----------



## mattoo (Sep 21, 2006)

i cannot replace system file using replacer. tell me clearly how it works


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 21, 2006)

mattoo said:
			
		

> i cannot replace system file using replacer. tell me clearly how it works



Run replacer..A black screen appears now drag the ddl file which u want to replace which is in system32 directory..Next drag the dll file which have modified into the black screen...It gets replaced by the original dll file with ur modified ddl ..ANd u can see the effect after a system restart


----------



## coolsunny (Sep 22, 2006)

i created .reg file.but it is not running for me.just the notepad opens.whts the problem? help me..


----------



## freakitude (Sep 22, 2006)

I think you are saving it as filename.reg.txt . The .txt extension is hidden. 

>Goto Tools
>Folder Options
>View
>Uncheck *Hide file extensions for known file types*. 

Click OK.

They you will see the full file name. Then rename and remove the .txt extension and save it as filename.reg.



			
				coolsunny said:
			
		

> i created .reg file.but it is not running for me.just the notepad opens.whts the problem? help me..



People using Windows ME, 98 have Regedit4. Use:-


> REGEDIT4
> 
> [HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{02A07E80-EFA2-11D4-8306-A7EBD4C50C7C}]
> @="CDEject Context Menu Shell Extension"
> ...


----------



## coolsunny (Sep 22, 2006)

no no.i m not doing .reg.txt .
i m using XP sp2.i m using sytem mechanic 6 which has options like repair & clean registry.i used it few days ago.
if there is alternate way without running .reg file.?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 22, 2006)

Just right-click on the *.REG* file and select *Merge*.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 22, 2006)

tried using old method, using what rakeshishere posted & a batch script also which our fellowe member has posted!. any clue???

i have xp with sp2


----------



## coolsunny (Sep 23, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Just right-click on the *.REG* file and select *Merge*.


not working,just notpad window opens.the registry Editor version is 5.1. 
any alternate.


----------



## freakitude (Sep 23, 2006)

Try this:-
*reg2exe* - opens reg-files and "creates" a exe file which will, when executed, import all settings whithin this reg-file to the windows regestry

*www.ctuser.net/products/reg2exe/files/reg2exe221.zip

lol


----------



## aadipa (Sep 24, 2006)

When you have reg file with you, cannt you just add those entries manually to registry?


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 24, 2006)

^^^^
added it but nothin happened!


----------



## freakitude (Sep 24, 2006)

:-O


----------



## anantkhaitan (Oct 2, 2006)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> I  Also Needed  That But Now I Have Got It. But  After Doing So Now I Have Two Eject Option In My Context Menu . 1 U Gave That Also Gives Me Insert Option  But Other That I Was Having It But Only For Eject. So Now I Want Remove That My Previous Option . So Pls Help Me How To Do It. And Pls Help Me How To Change Or Edit Context Menu (right Click) Options .



Vishal i am getting the same problem

Ur trick is gr8 , Now ADD something to remove previous 'Eject' button


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 2, 2006)

Its not possible!

Reason:

One "Eject" Option is the default option, If u reamove this option, then u'll not get "Eject" option all the time. Coz the other "Eject" option conly comes, when we insert a CD/DVD in the tray, otherwise it remains "Insert".

So suppose, u want to eject the drive and u hv removed the "Eject" option, then how would u eject the drive without using the button on the drive?


----------



## anantkhaitan (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes thats true, I didn't noticed it


----------



## paul_007 (Oct 3, 2006)

simply superb, as usual vishal's tuts rocks and deserve rep points


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 3, 2006)

thnx


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 3, 2006)

^^^
me still find it hard to get the tweak working!
good my fc5 just type "eject" and done!


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Oct 13, 2006)

also check out this
similar concept
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37900


----------



## n2casey (Oct 13, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> wth
> 
> Is there any similarity between this tut and the page u mentioned?
> 
> ...



Hey Vishal. Sorry but after replying, I never opened this thread so I was not knowing about it.
Don't mind friend, I was just saying that ur method doesn't work on my system. Maybe some prob with my optical drive or system, since I have installed CD-Eject & still the result is same.

Don't mind suchthings. Many of us knows that u have done it urself. U have posted many tutes & hacks which proves ur hard work. If no one will b bad the who will called u good? I always try to post/reply in a better way but all looks like stupid posts/reply. (I know that) Then also I m happy coz

*Lakhon se bure hai to kya hua, hajaaron se achhe bhi to hai*


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 13, 2006)

lol, I hv forgotten all the things  

And I was pointing to "varun_ag" not u  

U r doing gr8 job buddy


----------



## clinic (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks a lot Vishal... You're a genius. 
I was searching for something like this since a LONG LONG time!  

I'm not able to compile and decompile, could you please if you have time post the french version of the dll ?
Just replace Insert with Insérer
and Eject with Éjecter

Thanks in advance dude.
You'll soon be getting international


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 24, 2006)

thnx buddy  

But sorry, I don't know french and neither I hv french version of the DLL file


----------



## ramdas (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanls a lot Dude Thanks a lot I am thanking U cause once I had to repair my DVD combo due to problem in the button to open the Drive And one friend told me to use Eject and insert option of right click but My PC was not having Insert option only Eject option I was unable to do it So once again thaks a lot.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 5, 2006)

u r welcome buddy  

and thnx for ur precious comments


----------



## Samish (Nov 6, 2006)

Thax man giv sum more tricks..............


----------



## rakeshishere (Nov 6, 2006)

See here :*my.opera.com/winamp/blog/show.dml/487845


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 6, 2006)

This is the thing that I have been wanting 4 a long time.... I was using WUXXY till now.. and now u found my most wanted way... Thanx a lot Vishal.. Keep up the good work !!!!!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 6, 2006)

thank u sir


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 6, 2006)

Suweetttttaaaahhh!!!!!! :d


----------



## iMav (Nov 29, 2006)

@vishal is there any way tht i can bring the insert just abv or below eject


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 29, 2006)

Nope!


----------



## prem4u (Nov 30, 2006)

Great Work dude...i appreciate ur work..
But that software do samething.
U have just separated the task done by it. and software is a compact one.
thats all....


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 23, 2006)

Its not working Vishal,  When I Click on the registry file, the following error pops up:
"Cannot import F:\abc.reg: The file specified is not a registry script.You can only import binary registry files from within the registry editor"
*www.fusionpics.com/show.php/12611_Image2.jpg.html


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 23, 2006)

Which windows r u using?


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 23, 2006)

Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2
Along with autopatcher


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 23, 2006)

Now thats strange! The file is working properly for me  
neway I hv uploaded the required reg file, try to run it after extracting it from ZIP file


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah, Thanx..
Now this is working fine.
I don't know what is wrong with my file..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm glad that it worked for u


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 23, 2006)

I am GLAD too


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 25, 2006)

Oh Great Registry Hacker!!   I tried out your method and its great!! I would like to know one thing. Is there a method to put the Insert option, just below Eject? That would be much easier wouldn't it? I had read some registry hacks where you can position text doing the same function where we want in the pop-up when we right-click. In case you come to know, please do let us know. I will also be on a look out for that


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 25, 2006)

thnx buddy!  
But there is no way to re-arrange the option in the menu coz windows automatically arrange these options  
Yes! u can re-arrange the default options by using Resource Hacker but bcoz we added this "Insert" option manually so there is no way to place it acc. to our requirements


----------



## overclocker (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice tutorial...Thanxs Vishal


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 26, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> thnx buddy!
> But there is no way to re-arrange the option in the menu coz windows automatically arrange these options
> Yes! u can re-arrange the default options by using Resource Hacker but bcoz we added this "Insert" option manually so there is no way to place it acc. to our requirements



If you could put up that tutorial as well, that would be much appreciated. Thanks again


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 27, 2006)

VISHAL I HAVE  A PROBLEM WHEN EVER I LOAD MY VISTA THEME AFTER SYSTEM RESTART THE THEME IS DISABLE AND WHEN I OPEN APPEARENCE BOX THERE IS NO THEME PREVIEW


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 27, 2006)

^^ I can't understand what r u talking about  

@phreak0utt
U can open any file, like Shell32.dll in resource hacker and then in MENU, u can just move the lines up/down acc. to ur requirements  
e.g., if u want to move Refresh above Arrange Icons, then just open that particular menu of Shell32.dll and cut the "Refresh" line and paste it above of "Arrange Icons" line


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 27, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ I can't understand what r u talking about
> 
> @phreak0utt
> U can open any file, like Shell32.dll in resource hacker and then in MENU, u can just move the lines up/down acc. to ur requirements
> e.g., if u want to move Refresh above Arrange Icons, then just open that particular menu of Shell32.dll and cut the "Refresh" line and paste it above of "Arrange Icons" line




 1-the vista theme which i downloaded from your thread there is problem occuring with it is that whenever i applied the theme as current theme it just there as the system is on and the moment i restart my system it disappear and the default theme is automatically applied,in the properties>>display properties>>appearence-all the  options are blanks,no theme preview so tell what the hell wrong with my system and plz tell me the way to manage and solve this problem bro.
2-second thing i wanna ask you is how to disable the user/password window which appear during login the system everytime,i want to switch it off permanently.
3-in the run when i put control user 2 so it runs but the adminstration box does not appear why?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 28, 2006)

1.) Try to patch *uxtheme.dll* file, run the UXTheme Patcher.
2.) Type *control userpasswords2* in RUN dialog box, now uncheck the option *users must enter usernames & password to use thic computer*.
3.) Administrator account is hidden by default.


----------



## ::.BLOOD!GOD.:: (Jan 16, 2007)

great work dude


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 16, 2007)

^^
Thank u


----------



## psnegi26136 (Feb 7, 2007)

Vishal you are great. we will be waiting for your next tut. thanks a lot buddy.


----------



## Anup Nair (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank u


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 8, 2007)

thnx for ur comments guys!  

*PS:* This trick is also working in Vista. I'm currently using it in my Vista RTM without any problem.


----------



## ismart (Feb 8, 2007)

be careful about c:/. is it your installation drive?


----------



## DDIF (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Bro, Its Working and i needed it.


----------



## tnemeth (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey, does anyone know how to get this to work in Vista 64 bit. Works great on my XP machine, would love to have it on my x64 machine as well.


----------



## caleb (Feb 24, 2007)

Vishal you are amazing man...thanks for the tut


----------



## VexByte (Mar 24, 2007)

Is it possible to *add the Insert option to Windows Explorer* using NirCmd(*www.nirsoft.net/) ?


----------



## Josan (Mar 24, 2007)

Its Not working for me am using windows vista............Vishal Please help me out ......I dot kno wat to do i hav just copied the file cdeject.dll to the system32 than i install the ,reg file but it doesnot seems to b working for me


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 25, 2007)

Its working fine in my Vista Ultimate.  

Just download the file, extract it and u'll get the DLL file. Copy the file to *%windir%\System32* folder. After it copy the registry file contents from the first post and paste them in notepad. Save the file with *"vishal.reg"* (including the quotes). Now run the file and it'll ask ur permission and then will give u a message that it was successfully merged into registry. Thats it.


----------



## mneo (Mar 25, 2007)

One more very useful , very much cooooooool  trick


----------



## sam9999 (Mar 27, 2007)

awesome man awesome


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 27, 2007)

thnx to both of u.


----------



## VexByte (Mar 29, 2007)

VexByte said:
			
		

> Is it possible to *add the Insert option to Windows Explorer* using NirCmd(*www.nirsoft.net/) ?


Anyone having any idea related with my above query ?


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 29, 2007)

thanx.......vishal but its not working for laptop.......


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 30, 2007)

U Rock man really....great job always wanted this function......


----------



## Krish_88 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks, Working greatly


----------



## iceeeeman (Apr 8, 2007)

great tut man , but how to remove this?


----------



## krates (Apr 8, 2007)

thnx


----------



## joey_182 (Apr 10, 2007)

u r simply the genius vishal


----------



## mughal (Apr 10, 2007)

grt option yar Thanx for sharing by this my cd button thats got little bit damge and eject tray with hard now i can control thorug compuetr thanx


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 11, 2007)

My pleasure guys. I'm glad that u liked it.


----------



## ashnik (Jun 12, 2007)

my dvd-rw's tray doesn't comes out after clicking EJECT if it is empty.
any suggestion..


----------



## ivanpatro2000 (Aug 1, 2007)

Vishal does this Tutorial work for windows 98 OS.Bcoz when i try to register the .REG file.My computer says that it cannot import registry script only and that .REG file is not a proper registry file.
plz help


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 2, 2007)

Win98 Registry works different than XP! ..B/w Vishal cant give u the script for 98 as hez using Vista!


----------



## astroutkarsh (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice One. Realy Good work.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 7, 2007)

ivanpatro2000 said:
			
		

> Vishal does this Tutorial work for windows 98 OS.Bcoz when i try to register the .REG file.My computer says that it cannot import registry script only and that .REG file is not a proper registry file.
> plz help


Replace first line in registry file to following:


```
REGEDIT4
```


----------



## valym23 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey man, do this.
Right click, open with and go to your system32 folder and search regedit and click it. That's it... Very, very simple way.


----------



## bharat_r (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for this very useful tweak.
But one problem. There are 2 ejects in the menu. The Eject that's there at the bottom is the one that was already there.The one at the top is the new Eject/Insert. How can I get rid of the old eject option?

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/42ce6dad1d.jpg


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 28, 2007)

^^ it was already asked by some one and answered by me somewhere in this thread. You can't remove them coz one is the default windows option and the other one is from this DLL file.


----------



## prasanna7287 (Aug 29, 2007)

thanks a lot sir


----------



## bharat_r (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks a lot for the explanation


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 1, 2007)

@ vishal my two option is not coming

1-copy to 
2-move to


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 1, 2007)

^^ Copy paste following code in Notepad, save the file with name *"vishal.reg"* (including quotes), run the file:


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
        
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFilesystemObjects\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Copy To]
@="{C2FBB630-2971-11D1-A18C-00C04FD75D13}"
 
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFilesystemObjects\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Move To]
@="{C2FBB631-2971-11D1-A18C-00C04FD75D13}"
```


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 25, 2007)

i found this thread suddenly while searching for another thread...whoa...my GOD I must say VG has proved it again that he is gr8


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 25, 2007)

^^ Thank you.


----------



## vasujain (Oct 5, 2007)

i did extracted the dll and added the registry..but still the insert option is not coming when my dvd tray comes out...?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 5, 2007)

A gr8 tutorial...!!


----------



## jedinight2002 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Installer*

I have 2 'Eject' commands in the list now, how do i get rid of the old (crappy) one that exists even when the tray is open!! (stupid windows programmers 
are worse than Vishal Gupta!!).


----------



## anirbanmarch (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks a lot..it really helped


----------



## New (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello Vistaji can you do the same one for vista also?


----------



## rakee (Dec 13, 2007)

cool dude..i was in hunt for this a long time..i did the reg trick-but still i dont see the option insert or eject - Win xp pro with sp2, nod32 av system - any clues?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 13, 2007)

@New
It always works in Vista for me. 

@rakee
Did you copy the DLL file in "System32" folder?


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 13, 2007)

It doesnt work for me 
I did put .dll in system32 folder also i made the registry file  and ran it
Why isnt the insert option showing ?????
pls help

PS : Does this require a system restart
also does it work on vista only?


----------



## Kenshin (Dec 13, 2007)

in run do this

regsvr32 "X:\WINDOWS\system32\cdeject.dll"

It worked for me after registering the dll by doin this

X is where windows is installed


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 13, 2007)

Kenshin said:
			
		

> in run do this
> 
> regsvr32 "X:\WINDOWS\system32\cdeject.dll"
> 
> ...


Thank you, Kenshin for ur fantastic tip
I now i have insert context menu option!


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 13, 2007)

Kenshin said:
			
		

> Vishal can help you in that....there must be sum file to be hacked with resource hacker..


? My problem is solved, dude


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks vishal i was looking for this insert option at cd run for years, thanks once again


----------



## New (Dec 15, 2007)

@Vishal
it's not working in my vista home premium.Will try it out once more.


----------



## hrishi47 (Dec 16, 2007)

Great Work, i wanted this tweak & it's Working!


----------



## krates (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey vishal i have followed the steps but when i have restarted my comp i can't see my cd drive in comp it is in bios and working perfectly but not showing up

what should i do


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 18, 2007)

^^ Try this:

*Optical Drives are not showing in My Computer?*


----------



## krates (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks it worked


----------



## sdsharma86 (Dec 21, 2007)

vishal - Its not working dude..!!    I've followed all the steps, but still I see no change even after a system restart.. I've also tried the file that rakeshishere has attached.. Still no effect..  Any idea..?? I have P4 with 3.06GHz and 496mb RAM. thanks
S.D.Sharma


----------



## rakeshishere (Dec 24, 2007)

P.S: *This great tutorial of Vishal was mentioned in this month's anniversary issue of Digit*


----------



## hdsk.23 (Dec 25, 2007)

tried thrice....on windows xp sp2 and vista ultimate too....
all fail..........not working!!!!! fail total fail...vary sorry to say that.....


----------



## New (Dec 29, 2007)

First copy the dll file into the system32 and then register it .It works absolutely fine in XP.


----------



## rollcage (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey Vista
..

I am making a custom install ... using nlite
Can you please make a Silent-Installer-Cab File so that I can put that into the windows installation folder straight away.
Regards


----------



## Chintan G (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes Sir,
             The trick definitely worked.

 But when I tried to use the same trick on my Windows XP 64 Professional,
   it did not worked.
 I tried it with system 32 folder,then in SysWOW64 folder & finally in both,but the trickk did not worked.

   My guess is the dll file was not for win 64 xp.
   Can u give me a dll that will work on win 64 xp professional?


----------



## jyoti.mallick02 (Feb 10, 2008)

wow its working fine
but i want the text "INSERT" replaced by "Close Tray"


----------



## rollcage (Feb 11, 2008)

Chintan G said:


> Yes Sir,
> The trick definitely worked.
> 
> But when I tried to use the same trick on my Windows XP 64 Professional,
> ...


 edit the reg file also  
you are creating entry in this path (C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\cdeject.dll) so how will it take man




@VisTa 

why are you not making the installer for this


----------



## jedinight2002 (Mar 30, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> in run do this
> 
> regsvr32 "X:\WINDOWS\system32\cdeject.dll"
> 
> ...




A generic command that will work with all versions of windows installed on any drives with custom folder names is:

run:

* regsvr32 %systemroot%\system32\cdeject.dll*


----------



## dreamzchm (May 1, 2008)

It's working perfectly dude. Great .... nice !!!!


----------



## extensive (Dec 1, 2008)

i downloaded the dlls but it is saying the zip is corrupted... any ideas?  i downloaded it a couple of times.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 1, 2008)

^^ The forum attachments are not working properly. You can download the required files from the source link mentioned at last.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 2, 2008)

vishal its not work on vista na.where r u in these day bahut time baad dekha any other forum


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 2, 2008)

^^ I'm always here but not posting much.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 2, 2008)

its really nice feel to see u wow. lot new member r here writing crap thing they don't anything only reading freaking benchmark no sometimes its frustrating. its  not like old days


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 2, 2008)

^^ now all the seniors and committed to tech guys have blogs/websites , a place to post news, stuff of interests and share their research !  ! including myself  ! even own forum ! lol !


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 3, 2008)

tell me yaar i will join i think that place is better where some one lesion and spreading ur knowledge


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 3, 2008)

^^ LOL ! Sure, it may be of no interest to you though, But it is for 14k Members but may be not you unless you have sony ericsson multimedia phone ! Any Way feel free to join.
Sony Ericsson LifeStyle
At our websites we get more control over things. Advantage++ !!


----------



## trublu (Dec 4, 2008)

Does this work on laptops?


----------



## Ron (Dec 4, 2008)

trublu said:


> Does this work on laptops?


AFAIK of course it will work!



trublu said:


> Does this work on laptops?


It must work!
Giv a try.....


----------



## yogisworld (Dec 7, 2008)

vishal i have sucessfully used all your tricks like customizing using resourse hacker,Make Your Windows XP Super Fast, almost every tweak of your's.You are ... you are ... don't have proper words to appreciate you man(genius,mastermind,Exceptional).Never replied you as i was a little late to join the forum.




extensive said:


> i downloaded the dlls but it is saying the zip is corrupted... any ideas? i downloaded it a couple of times.


Me too having the same problem.downloaded from all links mentioned by you.can you please upload it again.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 8, 2008)

yup links r working


----------



## yogisworld (Dec 8, 2008)

finally downloaded from askvg.com link and it works.earlier i used to insert using zoom player.vg provided a shortcut for me.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 8, 2008)

gr8 thANKS Vishal


----------



## ampd5 (Dec 16, 2008)

nice posting!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wroxwiley (Jan 3, 2009)

Could any 1 tell me why I'm not able to extract the dll file?
Error while extracting: 
C:\Documents and Settings\Wrox.Wiley\Desktop\CDeject.zip: The archive is either in unknown format or damaged


----------



## wgoble (Aug 20, 2009)

3 years and 11 days later I find this. It works great for me. I rated high, what else (outside of blogging this) can I do to help?


----------



## Dagahss (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you very much, it works great, but I have a problem, I have an installation of Windows XP in Spanish, and it doesn't work there... I think the registry values are perhaps different, but I haven't checked it yet, any ideas?

Thanks again for the great contribution


----------

